# My horses!



## absoluteapps (Jan 17, 2011)

My avatar is my old mare. The stall horse is my 90% foundation mare, and my two minis.


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Apr 3, 2011)

They're beautiful!


----------



## chicks & ducks (Apr 3, 2011)

Aww! Lovely!


----------



## christy_was_here (Apr 3, 2011)

So pretty!  I am dreaming of getting minis.


----------



## xxIsabellaxx (Apr 4, 2011)

Your Minis are so cute. I work with my friends mini's every weekend.  
I have a pony who is suppose to be a mini but he's to tall.lol


----------

